# Youtube crashes my computer



## Theblackoutow

Yeah... Title sums it up.


----------



## Jackster22

Up grade Flash,Java and your browsor to the newsest virsion.

Also clear out your catch and anything to do with the browsor.

Hopw it helps


----------



## fastdude

Jackster22 said:


> Up grade Flash,Java and your browsor to the newsest virsion.
> 
> Also clear out your catch and anything to do with the browsor.
> 
> Hopw it helps



Especially Flash. You need at least flash 8 for youtube:good:


----------



## Theblackoutow

Clear cache, and updated flash and java, did nothing.


----------



## fastdude

Theblackoutow said:


> Clear cache, and updated flash and java, did nothing.


 Ah. Maybe your browser doesn't like the URL? Have you tried going directly to a video, rather than the main site?


----------



## Theblackoutow

No, but I'm not looking for a work around either way.


----------



## ScottALot

Try a different browser, run CCleaner, try watching in lower quality...


----------



## Theblackoutow

Tried different browsers, ran ccleaner, and tried watching in lower quality, that didn't work either! Help!


----------



## Theblackoutow

Any more help?


----------



## Bacon

I ran into this same problem today. Are you using the new 10.6 drivers? Because I noticed it happened right after I installed it. Everything works fine after a quick restart though.


----------



## Theblackoutow

10.6 drivers on my Catalyst Control Center? I don't know, I sent it in for a new ram stick they re-installed my os and did most of the updates...


----------



## Theblackoutow

Actually I'm running 10.5... I'm updating to 10.6 now.


----------



## Theblackoutow

Still not workinggg


----------



## Bacon

did you try different browsers?


----------



## Theblackoutow

Theblackoutow said:


> *Tried different browsers*, ran ccleaner, and tried watching in lower quality, that didn't work either! Help!


..


----------



## mihir

One insane solution but I am sure this is gonna work

FORMAT


----------



## Theblackoutow

I shouldn't have to.


----------



## Drenlin

Could be some corrupted data/errors somewhere in the system...there'd be no way to fix it without knowing what it is.


----------



## mihir

Theblackoutow said:


> I shouldn't have to.



yes 
but the problem is realy dificult to diagnose I .
all the cliche'd solutions have been used and since it has been unresolved till now I would have formatted my PC
Cant live without Youtube


----------



## Bacon

reinstall flash maybe?


----------



## Theblackoutow

Tried that Bacon  guess I'll do a format before tonights over... Yeah, can't live without youtube  I've probably watched over 80,000 videos now.


----------

